Ask HN: What kind of websites do you want to see in 2020? - cookingoils
======
non-entity
Ones that can load on my phone when I only have 2 or 3 bars

------
The_Founder
A Netflix for Audiobooks, please.

I want to be able to start as many books as I want.

I want on demand.

I want ALL of my audio books to remember where I left off.

I want cross platform.

~~~
troydavis
Kindle Unlimited’s audiobook support seems fairly close to this:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201553890)

------
rossdavidh
News search engine where it doesn't even show me any sites that are paywalled,
limited number of articles per month, etc. Options to filter out anything with
video or audio would also be good.

